# Mit Abstand beste Deutsche Band aller zeit



## Stormcaller (3. August 2010)

Leute die Britney Spears, Bushido und all sonen Mist hören sollten garnicht weiterlesen.

Ich wollte euch mal die beste Deutsche Band aller Zeiten vorstellen und zwar : ASP

99% der Bevölkerung kennen die Band leider garnicht, aber ihr verpasst da was, diese Musik ist einfach unbeschreiblich, bei mir bleibt immer die Zeit stehen weil die Musik meine Seele berührt.

Hier mal 2 Links:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhDASYOq20s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efUzJqAOWmM&feature=related

Wem die Musik gefällt kann mal ein Statement dalassen, wem sie nicht gefällt einfach nix schreiben danke!


----------



## Ogil (3. August 2010)

Da Du ohnehin keine Diskussion willst und gleich eine Reihe von Leuten ueberhaupt von Deinem Thread ausschliesst, solltest Du vielleicht eine Abstimmung mit der Auswahl "[]Find ich toll" hinzufuegen. So ersparst Du den Ja-Sagern noch etwas Arbeit...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. August 2010)

Abgelehnt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. August 2010)

beste deutsche band aller zeiten?
ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2010)

Ik find dat nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2010)

Öhhmm...Nein. Definitiv nicht.
Außerdem, wie definierst du "beste"? Erfolgreich ja sicher nicht, sonst würden sie mehr als 1% der Bevölkerung kennen...

Edith: Ich kannte die Band schon vorher, ich bin was besonderes! Yay!


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Gähnend langweilig bekloppte Musik für suizid gefähredete Kinder

Deutschland hat unzählige geile Bands in allen möglichen Genre aber das da ist einfach nur fail....


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> [Post wurde entfernt]



Ist übrigens mal gemeldet... 
Langsam ist der Bogen überspannt Schätzchen...


Der TE hat leider offensichtlich das selbe Syndrom wie unsere Dame dort oben...

Sowas wie "das beste" existiert im übrigen nicht...


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist übrigens mal gemeldet...
> Langsam ist der Bogen überspannt Schätzchen...
> 
> 
> ...



Selor ist restistent :< aber er hat recht

und solche Kommentare von jemaden der Golden Boy und son Schrott toll findet ist nicht wirklich einleuchtend :>


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. August 2010)

Ja, ASP ist totaaal unbekannt.
Und gut sind sie auch nicht...


----------



## Stormcaller (3. August 2010)

Als Überschrift hätte ich nehmen sollen, bitte erst lesen ab 30+

Was hier für ein Mist geschrieben wird ist echt Hammer, "suizidgefährdete Kinder" , " Untermensch " ...

Manche Leute sind so Vorurteilbehaftet, wenn man nichts nettes zu sagen hat sagt man besser garnichts.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Aha, du postest hier nen Thread wo du einfach mal behauptest eine Band die du magst sei die Beste. Wer anders denkt soll den Rand halten weil er ehn ahnungsloses, dummes, kleines Kind ist?

Was für Antworten erwartest du denn da?


----------



## Grober (3. August 2010)

Naja...beste Band? Hats du was geraucht?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. August 2010)

Ich kenne nur "Die beste Band der Welt" und das sind ja nun mal die Ärzte - Hier der Beweis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. August 2010)

Stormcaller schrieb:


> Manche Leute sind so Vorurteilbehaftet, wenn man nichts nettes zu sagen hat sagt man besser garnichts.



Ganz ehrlich: Eine Welt, in der nur Nettes gesagt wird/getan wird fände ich sowas von verdammt langweilig.


----------



## Tikume (3. August 2010)

Stormcaller schrieb:


> Als Überschrift hätte ich nehmen sollen, bitte erst lesen ab 30+
> 
> Was hier für ein Mist geschrieben wird ist echt Hammer



Letztendlich hast Du es selbst provoziert mit der Art wie du den Thread erfasst hast.
Grob zusammengefasst: "Das da ist die mit Abstand beste deutsche Band und wer anders denkt soll die Fresse halten".

Ich würde mich jetzt nicht dazu hinreissen lassen die Musik total zu verreissen, aber dem Statement "mit Abstand beste deutsche Band" kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht anschliessen.
Allein schon bei den Texten gibt es viele deutsche Künstler die aus der deutschen Sprache gewaltig viel mehr rausholen.

Es wäre halt günstiger gewesen den Ansatz bescheidener zu wählen.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. August 2010)

Ich kenne ASP ...

Trotzdem finde ich Selig und Unheilig wesentlich besser.

Selig ist eine schon etwas länger aktive Band, die für mich immer noch das richtige Bandgefühl zeigt (sucht mal "ohne dich live")

Und über den Grafen müssen wir eigentlich nicht mehr viel diskutieren.


----------



## Manowar (4. August 2010)

Stormcaller schrieb:


> Wem die Musik gefällt kann mal ein Statement dalassen, wem sie nicht gefällt einfach nix schreiben danke!




Da wärs hier aber verdammt leer gewesen..so ist der Thread doch um einiges interessanter *g*
Als beste Deutsche Band (in meinen Augen) schießt mir Kreator in den Kopf :>


----------



## Bloodletting (4. August 2010)

Es gibt, wie schon angesprochen, keine "beste" Band.
Und selbst wenn, wäre es nicht ASP.

Ich melde den Thread mal, da er für mich weder gut begonnen wurde, noch einen richtigen Diskussionspunkt liefert.


----------

